# Science says refeed diets work better



## Sully (Nov 28, 2017)

This is an older study, but a good one. Newer studies have shown the same effect, both in men and women. It looks like large deficit days collapsed by refeed days might be the way to go. 

Calorie Shifting (Refeeding) for Max. Fat Loss: Classic Body Building Principle Has Overweight Women Lose 8kg of Pure Fat in 42 Days - 2.6x More Than Calories In vs. Out Predicts - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2017)

I agree. I think sensible and effecively timed refeeds are great for well being and results.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 3, 2017)

Very good study. I use refeeds when dieting.


----------



## Viking (Dec 4, 2017)

After a week of hard dieting I feel a big boost in my metabolism after a refeed meal. I usually wake up leaner and fuller everytime. The key is dieting/depleting enough to deserve the refeed meal. Many use the concept of refeed meals as an excuse to be lazy on their diets.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Viking said:


> The key is dieting/depleting enough to deserve the refeed meal. Many use the concept of refeed meals as an excuse to be lazy on their diets.



This right here...... Most don't IMO


----------



## Sully (Dec 4, 2017)

Viking said:


> After a week of hard dieting I feel a big boost in my metabolism after a refeed meal. I usually wake up leaner and fuller everytime. The key is dieting/depleting enough to deserve the refeed meal. Many use the concept of refeed meals as an excuse to be lazy on their diets.


 
That's a really pertinent observation, and very true. The calorie deficit that the studies use is fairly significant, at least significant enough to cause the bodies metabolic rate to downregulate in a very short period of time. That metabolic downregulation, followed by the refeed days, causes the bodies metabolism to upregulate drastically on the refeed days from the caloric surplus. 

I think anyone that has ever dieted hard right before going on a vacation has experienced this same effect. You practically starve yourself for a few weeks before leaving, and when you get back from your vacation you’re actually lighter and leaner than before you left.


----------



## odin (Dec 5, 2017)

Viking said:


> After a week of hard dieting I feel a big boost in my metabolism after a refeed meal. I usually wake up leaner and fuller everytime. The key is dieting/depleting enough to deserve the refeed meal. Many use the concept of refeed meals as an excuse to be lazy on their diets.



Good observation. I have been guilty of this myself and know many who are the same.  



Sully said:


> That's a really pertinent observation, and very true. The calorie deficit that the studies use is fairly significant, at least significant enough to cause the bodies metabolic rate to downregulate in a very short period of time. That metabolic downregulation, followed by the refeed days, causes the bodies metabolism to upregulate drastically on the refeed days from the caloric surplus.
> 
> I think anyone that has ever dieted hard right before going on a vacation has experienced this same effect. You practically starve yourself for a few weeks before leaving, and when you get back from your vacation you’re actually lighter and leaner than before you left.



So true! That first big meal after starving yourself is the best. My veins come back in minutes. Although I have never gone on vacation and come back lighter and leaner than before I left


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't have many refeeds. I see merit in them for most. But when I am dieting if I have one I can't control myself and tend to binge afterwards. Something in me just sets off and I can ruin 2 weeks of dieting in a night!


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Viking said:


> After a week of hard dieting I feel a big boost in my metabolism after a refeed meal. I usually wake up leaner and fuller everytime. The key is dieting/depleting enough to deserve the refeed meal. Many use the concept of refeed meals as an excuse to be lazy on their diets.





Very trur


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

striffe said:


> I agree. I think sensible and effecively timed refeeds are great for well being and results.



agreed


----------

